# Missouri Tarantulas



## Tapahtyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Have any of you in Missouri caught them for pets?  how are they as far as temperments, and where is their habitat usually?


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 2, 2008)

Buffchick said:


> Have any of you in Missouri caught them for pets?  how are they as far as temperments, and where is their habitat usually?


Typical Aphonopelma temperments
Rev


----------



## bio teacher (Oct 2, 2008)

The tarantula you would find in Missouri would be Aphonopelma hentzi. They are probably one of the most docile, handable tarantulas there are. Besides that they are gorgeous. Very underrated.


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a lot of A. hentzi around where I live.  They are very easy to keep and very enjoyable...just like bio teacher said..


----------



## cheetah13mo (Oct 2, 2008)

Buffchick said:


> Have any of you in Missouri caught them for pets?  how are they as far as temperments, and where is their habitat usually?


They have the best, most docile temperment of any tarantula I have in my collection. As bio teacher said, VERY under rated.


----------



## insekta (Oct 2, 2008)

** Hangs head in shame **

I've lived in Oklahoma and KC and have still never seen a local T... sigh. I would very much like to witness the splendor.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Oct 2, 2008)

insekta said:


> ** Hangs head in shame **
> 
> I've lived in Oklahoma and KC and have still never seen a local T... sigh. I would very much like to witness the splendor.


Don't feel bad. I have your cure. lol You need to head down to one of the bug hunts with me. We flipped rocks and found hundreds of them, along with a ton of other stuff.


----------



## insekta (Oct 2, 2008)

cheetah13mo said:


> Don't feel bad. I have your cure. lol You need to head down to one of the bug hunts with me. We flipped rocks and found hundreds of them, along with a ton of other stuff.


Sounds fun, but I'm extraordinarily lazy. You may have to flip some rocks for me.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Oct 2, 2008)

insekta said:


> Sounds fun, but I'm extraordinarily lazy. You may have to flip some rocks for me.


lol, last time I flipped enough rocks for the whole crew.

They are not hard to find once you know where to look and I've plucked them out of the ground with my hands and not one of them has even kicked hairs. That's a layed back species.


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 2, 2008)

man i wish i could come
the only spiders i find here are wolfies
when i get a car i wanna come
when do you go cheetah?
and where at in oklahoma?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll p.m. you the details. I don't want to rob the thread.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome thanks!!!  We have a great nature center and great trails that I may be lucky enough to find one


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 2, 2008)

I've got 3 A. hentzi slings but they just grow sssssssoooooooooooooooooooo sssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwlllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah but I just love the molting process!!  It's so awesome for my kids to see too.  My 11yr old daughter has a eyeclops that connects to the TV and magnifies 200 times and then one to take pictures on the computer, so soon I will post pics of my t up close and personal!!!


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 3, 2008)

> lol, last time I flipped enough rocks for the whole crew.


I can verify that.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Buffchick, I live down at Ava. We have a Big Tarantula Hunt every year in the Spring. Next year you might consider joining us. Here are the results of this year
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126554&highlight=missouri+bug+hunt

The year before
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=93576&highlight=missouri+bug+hunt

The year before that
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=72871&highlight=missouri+bug+hunt


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 3, 2008)

that is too cool!! Thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## tarantellajen (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn, I missed it!  I didn't know there was a group that bug hunted in Missouri.  I've always wanted to find a Missouri tarantula, but I don't think there are any where I live (St. Louis area).  I definitely want to go next year.


----------



## jeff1962 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the kind of thread I love to see on this board ! One of this days I would  love to be able to take a plane ride south and join you folks. It sure looks like a great time.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 13, 2008)

We're from the Oklahoma city area so we might go next spring with you guys


----------



## cheetah13mo (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet! Sure hope you all can make it. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## deathcrew (Oct 13, 2008)

cheetah13mo said:


> Don't feel bad. I have your cure. lol You need to head down to one of the bug hunts with me. We flipped rocks and found hundreds of them, along with a ton of other stuff.


Dude I would love to come down there and do that! Do they have cold beer out there?


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 14, 2008)

bio teacher said:


> The tarantula you would find in Missouri would be Aphonopelma hentzi. They are probably one of the most docile, handable tarantulas there are. Besides that they are gorgeous. Very underrated.


Yep, I caught one (Rob is presently breeding it).  I agree with the above and will also state that they're tough and easy to take care of.  I only differ with the above in feeling that the beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I certainly wouldn't consider them among my top 10 Ts where beauty is concerned.

--the nature boy


----------



## Brian S (Oct 14, 2008)

deathcrew said:


> Do they have cold beer out there?


Do bears do it in the woods?


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 14, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Do bears do it in the woods?


I'd bring my own; Brian's a schlitz man.

--the nature boy


----------



## Brian S (Oct 14, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I'd bring my own; Brian's a schlitz man.
> 
> --the nature boy


Do they still make that? LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 14, 2008)

tarantellajen said:


> Darn, I missed it!  I didn't know there was a group that bug hunted in Missouri.  I've always wanted to find a Missouri tarantula, but I don't think there are any where I live (St. Louis area).  I definitely want to go next year.


I found the one I mentioned in Villa Ridge, scrambling across a pool deck.  Mature male, of course.


----------



## thevez2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey all, I don't post on this board too much but thought I'd chime in here.  If any of you MO natives are interested in talking more about our native species and discussing get-togethers and outings, come join us here:

Missouri Tarantula Enthusiasts Group
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/MO-TEG/


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

those of you in missouri do you know of anyone that offers roaches?  Obviously the pet stores do not carry them

I did get a wild A. hentzi a couple of days ago, he is beautiful!! about 5"


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 25, 2008)

Buffchick said:


> those of you in missouri do you know of anyone that offers roaches?  Obviously the pet stores do not carry them


No, but there are all kinds of places on the web where you can order them.

--the nature boy


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> No, but there are all kinds of places on the web where you can order them.
> 
> --the nature boy


I just don't want to have to buy a billion of them LOL


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 25, 2008)

Buffchick said:


> I just don't want to have to buy a billion of them LOL


From what I understand you have to have a fair amount for the colony to maintain its size as you use them.


----------

